# Paunsaugunt Muzzleloader Elk???



## Hyde (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello everyone! I am new to this forum. I am an avid hunter from Bozeman, MT, and was lucky enough to draw the 1 non-resident muzzy Elk tag this fall. I am beyond excited!

I have never set foot in the Paunsaugunt area, and would appreciate any tips on where to focus my attention. I am planning to be down there the 2nd week of August, then the 20th of September before the hunt starts. Please pm me if you wish or respond to this thread.

Also, what would be a realistic goal for a bull? Are there 350's running around everywhere or 380's? What are your thoughts on the unit.

Thanks in advance!

Brett Hyde


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Given what others have said on this unit, just coming home with a bull is lucky. Forget score and hope you can find a bull


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

350's everywhere? No, are there 350's? Yes! The elk are pretty darn concentrated in this unit. It's much more known for it's deer population. There is also some private property that will come into play. There are a decent amount of elk on the private. Make sure to get you some good maps or topo for your gps.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've spent a HELLAVA lotta time on the Paunsy ...

The elk there are far from "concentrated" ..

There are elk that live below the Pinks, never go up top ..

I drew the muzzy LE elk tag there in 2003,, Turn it back---I'd probly keep it now though.

There's only been about a dozen bulls killed there on the muzzy hunt since 2010 ..

And heres a tid-bit for ya....I wouldn't even hunt the top--
If It were my tag, I'd be down in the cedar trees ...,,,,


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> I've spent a HELLAVA lotta time on the Paunsy ...
> 
> The elk there are far from "concentrated" ..


One of my best friends owns a bunch of property here, so I've probably not spent as much time as you goof but a lot none the less.

Concentrated seems to fit to me. Don't know how else you describe the elk there. They for sure aren't everywhere! There are some pretty specific spots you will find them. It's nothing like the Wasatch or Manti!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I hunted deer on the Pauns 2 years ago for the rifle season. I didn't see an elk or any sign of elk throughout my scouting or during my hunt. I was down below the Whites almost exclusively. I did spend a little time driving around above the Whites, but not much.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

If it were me, I'd be hunting around Tropic Res. I'd keep a close eye on Whiteman, and Dave's Hollow, and anywhere in between. I'd also watch the areas close to the alfalfa fields behind Ruby's Inn. The elk will move back and forth from those fields in the mornings and evenings -- you can catch them. Elk are a fairly common site on the ATV tour rides...I'd talk to the guys at the Ruby's Inn Car Care Center to see if they have any recent info -- I know they spend a lot of time in those areas and keep a good eye on the elk.

During the spring turkey hunt, me and my daughter were finding elk every day. We found numerous wallow areas, and rub areas. They were all up on top.



This unit is not known as a popular elk unit. But there are nice elk to be found. I would certainly not be picky, unless your pre-season scouting discovers something special. 

It's a fantastic area. If nothing else, you'll fall in love with the country.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

PBH said:


> ...I'd talk to the guys at the Ruby's Inn Car Care Center to see if they have any recent info -- I know they spend a lot of time in those areas and keep a good eye on the elk.


+1,000 ... Ask for "Gary". He was a roommate of mine at SUU and has guided in the area in the past.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> It's a fantastic area. If nothing else, you'll fall in love with the country.


Truer words have never been spoken. The Pauns is pretty magical.


----------



## Hyde (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys! I have sent each of you a PM. I really appreciate the help. I look forward to keeping in touch and furthering this conversation. Getting closer to go time...

Brett


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

I muzzy deer hunted it in 2012 and led a last day rifle hunter to a decent bull. Also helped a muzzy elk hunter out.

You can PM me if you wish.

Jon


----------

